# Cold smoked salsa



## wutang (Mar 23, 2009)

Since I had to smoker going at low temps the other day for a cheese smoke, I thought I would try something different. I cold smoked the veggies for making salsa.

Here is a few tomatoes, onion, garlic, orange bell pepper and a couple jalapenos.


Cold smoked at temps in the 80's with apple wood while the cheese was in the smoker for about 1 1/2 hours. 


Diced everything up and added the juice of a lime and some fresh chopped cilantro. I did not smoke the lime or cilantro because I wanted those flavors to be veryfresh/crisp in the salsa.


The salsa did not immediately have a strong smoke flavor, but after a few days in the fridge it was more noticeable.  All in all this is something I would do again if I was cold smoking something else, but probably wouldn't set up to cold smoke just for salsa alone. Maybe I am just lazy.


----------



## azrocker (Mar 23, 2009)

What a unique concept. I might have to take that on with my big kahuna. Maybe some mesquite throw in some chipoltes?  Very interesting concept!


----------



## smoke freak (Mar 24, 2009)

Your salsa ingrediants dont need cold smoked. They can take a hot smoke for a short whle and they will take on more smokey flavor. Just dont over cook them. If you do just puree them and have a nice smokey sauce...


----------



## cruizer (Mar 24, 2009)

Great idea! I think I would keep the holes plugged in the bottom of the pan to save the juices. Unless they were dripping on my butt.


----------



## fired up (Mar 24, 2009)

Great idea!


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 24, 2009)

i just cold smoked some habaneros - 130*F for 3 hours... cherry/alder wood mix.. 

no immediate color change but you can taste the mild smoke flavors.. this will definately make some interesting hot sauce


----------



## wutang (Mar 24, 2009)

You are right that they didn't NEED cold smoked-but I was smoking some cheese and I was gonna make salsa anyway....so it seemed like something worth trying. 

Sounds pretty good to me. I like the idea.


----------

